# Problem z Laymanem , wywala błędy

## d0b

witam

zainstalowałem Laymana z portage i dokonałem wstępnej konfiguracji jak zawsze to robiłem wedłóg opisu, a więc po instalacji lajmana w /etc/make.conf

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

następnie azwyczaj robiłem 

```
layman -s ALL
```

i tu mi coś sapie o samych błędach

```
layman -s ALL

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* Error was:

* Failed to parse the overlays list fetched from http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* This means that the downloaded file is somehow corrupt or there was a problem with the webserver. Check the content of the file. Error was:

* Failed to parse the overlay list!

* Error was:

* No module named pyexpat

* Failed to read a cached version of the overlay list from http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt. You probably did not download the file before. The corresponding entry in your layman.cfg file will be disregarded.

* Error was:

* Failed to read the overlay list at ("/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml")!

* Error was:

* [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml'

```

jakiej bym funkcji nie wpisał to wywala to samo

załączam liki /etc/make.con 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

MAKEOPTS=""

USE="-plugins% symlink build png cups qt3 -doc examples gif jpeg -mng -mysql opengl -png qt3support sqlite -sqlite3 ssl zlib tiff -kde qt4 hal -accessibility dbus qt-static"

FEATURES=""

LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

oraz /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""
```

Pozdro

----------

## lazy_bum

Na moje oko to nie masz zainstalowanego żadnego overlaya:

 *Quote:*   

> oraz /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> 
> ```
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""
> ```
> ...

 

Dlatego synchronizacja wszystkich (czyli żadnych) wywala błąd.

----------

## d0b

coś musiało się gdzieś źle chyba skompilować, bo np jak chcę coś dodać, np overlay kde lub kadu 

```
layman -a kadu-stable

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 37, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 34, in main

    Actions(Config())

  File "//usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/layman/action.py", line 473, in __init__

    result += i[1](config).run()

  File "//usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/layman/action.py", line 160, in __init__

    self.selection = [i.decode(enc) for i in self.selection]

TypeError: decode() argument 1 must be string, not None

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *d0b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a kadu-stable
> 
> ...

 

Błąd 235165.

----------

## d0b

a co mogę zrobić z tym błędem ?? zainstalować jakoś ten patch ?? bo niestety za bardzo nie rozumiem i nie wiem czmu tak sie dzieje ?? nigdy tak nie bylo

----------

## Arfrever

Gentoo Development Guide: Patching with epatch.

----------

